# My SQ Dodge Caliber



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is going to be a long process so please be patient on waiting for pics. My goal for this project is SQ and my goal is to make it to USACi finals one day and win. Here is list of everything being used in the car:

Head Unit: Panasonic CQ-VD7005N
Speakers: Midbass and tweeters will be Ultra Subs (thanks Murph) and the midrange will be a Hybrid Audio L3.
Sub: 2 10" Ultra LV10's (again, thanks Murph)
Amps: Sub - Alpine PDX-1.1000, Midbass - PDX-4.150, Midrange and highs - PDX-4.100
Processor: Audison BitOne.1
Wiring - KnuKonceptz
Sound Deadening - SecondSkin Audio

First I started out with the simple task of re-wiring the head unit. Each wire that was not used (stock speaker wires) were pulled out of the harness's with needle nose pliers which left me with only the wires required to turn on the head unit. Each wire was soldered and then covered with heat shrink.









Once the wiring was done I wrapped all of the head unit wires in tech flex.









Next I started sound deadening the car. I am waiting on some pictures to be put on a CD at wal mart to copy them so I only have a few.

Here is the dash cover which will be where the L3's will be mounted. I forst put down a layer of Damplifier Pro.










After that since Overkill Pro was too big to use I guess I was smart enough to buy one sheet of regualr overkill which came in handy.










The next step after the dash was the a pillars. The first part of the a pillars was again to lay down a layer of damplifier pro.









The next step to the a pllar was a layer of Overkill Pro.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> Here is the floor deadening pics. The rest of the car is going to be deadened as I work on that specific area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Once the Damplifier Pro was down I put a layer of Luxury Liner Pro on top. If you have ever used this before you know it can make putting the stock carpet back in your car a PITA.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

The power wire ran through the firewall secured with a gromet.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

might catch some **** for that orange wire


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Something about electric vehicles and emergency response. I'll look for the info


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, electric cars use orange for high voltage cables. Oh well my car is not electric and the wire is labeled in about 8 places so I know what it is and anyone who looked at it would know as well. I used it bc I liked the color.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 30, 2007)

basher8621 said:


> Yeah, electric cars use orange for high voltage cables. Oh well my car is not electric and the wire is labeled in about 8 places so I know what it is and anyone who looked at it would know as well. I used it bc I liked the color.


I think he may be talking about catching flak from judges.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea I understand where you are coming from. I read the USACi rules about 5 times and it never had a rule against it so they can't take points.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 30, 2007)

Fair enough, either way the work looks great.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks. More will come. The trunk build will begin this week.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

KANSAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I have probably asked before but wheee at in kansas?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wichita. The military put me here.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think judges will have a problem, but I remember reading how emergency services like firemen would be hesitant to cut you out of the car in the event of an accident if they saw this orange wire, because it indicates high voltage. I know it's a rare circumstance, but I've seen it mentioned more than once here. 

I wanted to use orange too, but reading what I did deterred me. I think you'll be fine though. I look forward to updates!


----------



## bayer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great so far. I drive a patriot and theres not much out there on these cars as far as audio goes. I'm looking forward to how this turns out. 
What branch are you in? ex navy here


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there any pieces of deadener where seat brackets are suppose to touch the chassis?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes. After I started to put stuff back in I noticed there was none so I put 2 layers there.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

bayer said:


> Looks great so far. I drive a patriot and theres not much out there on these cars as far as audio goes. I'm looking forward to how this turns out.
> What branch are you in? ex navy here


USAF


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

basher8621 said:


> Yes. After I started to put stuff back in I noticed there was none so I put 2 layers there.


That's not a good idea, it's basically like having a soft washer that will not allow you to bolt down the seat bolts tightly, plus they could come loose later on.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm. I will peekl it off tonight. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY old post, but was wondering if you finished this.

Thanks.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't really updated anything here in a while but here is a quick shot of my trunk. The new processor rack for the 6to8 is being built and will be finished tomorrow. The amps are covered by a plexi window which I am not putting in until I finish the processor mount. I will update with the front stage soon but it is complete with the HAT L6SE, L4SE and L1 ProSE


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet! Very nice work with this build.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks...A lot of the equipment has changed since the orginal post so here is a run down of what is in the car.

HU - JVC 720
Speakers - HAT L6SE, L4SE, L1 Pro SE
Subs - 2 DAD KMH10
Amps 4 Mosconi AS200.2
Processor - Mosconi 6to8
Wiring - Stinger
Battery - Kinetik HC1800


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ummm yeah. I would say a lot has changed since the beginning. Great choices though! I don't even have to ask how you are enjoying the new setup.


----------



## mobradovich (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good, I have the same car (well my wife does)...I got a question, do you hear a loud humming noise while driving with the aftermarket air filter?

This is my setup:


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have any issues with noise.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

whoah... this car has changed since the first lot of posts!! nice work! Very neat looking kick panels.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

clean!


----------

